#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Thai wife with us and thai passport travelling from BKK to Cambo

## teflonwillie

Hello All 

Season's greetings from South FLA. My thai wife holds both a US and a Thai passport.  We will be heading to Bangkok for Xmas and then to the Muban for New Years.   First time to LOS with her US Citizenship and we had a question.  I understand using the US passport to book our flight, travelling from US-FLL to BKK but she wants to use her Thai passport when we visit Cambodia (DMK Don Muang to REP border xing in airport).  She wants to save on entry visa and believes her Thai passport to and from Siam Reap will be acceptable.  I am trying to research the whole multi border, multi passport thing and wonder should she travel to Cambodia with the US or with the Thai passport?

Thanks in advance for any advice and all the replies.

Cheers!

----------


## runker

I'm not sure about Cambodia, but when we crossed the boarder to Laos I was charged a fee to enter and Thai passports were not.  When my wife travels she uses the passport of the country she wishes to enter, so it may be easier for her to re-enter Thailand from Cambodia with her Thai passport and when returning to US use the US passport.

----------


## Troy

Can she cross on her Thai ID card? Just asking as this is possible at certain Thai-Laos crossings and at some Thai-Cambodia ones.

----------


## Hugh Cow

My children have both Thai and oz passports they leave oz on oz passport and enter thailand on a thai passport. Return to oz on oz passport.

----------


## Norton

> Thai passport to and from Siam Reap will be acceptable


Best option. No visa required. Can stay for 14 days.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> Can she cross on her Thai ID card? Just asking as this is possible at certain Thai-Laos crossings and at some Thai-Cambodia ones.




No, Thai need a passport to cross to Cambodia.

----------

